# Blur Based Roms For Droid X Running .602?



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm currently running cm7gb on my dx and loving every minute of it. I recently rooted my finances dx just to remove bloatware, load some fonts, and run rooted apps. I'm now looking to load a custom Rom on it, but she wants to keep the camera she has (stock), hdmi support, and the battery life. With gingerbread in full bloom I know that there are plenty of options available. So if anyone has any suggestions or input on any blur-based roms running .602 and up it would be much appreciated. Happy flashing.

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Vortex still uses done blur features like the stock camera and hdmi.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

The new Liberty is nice as well. It will upgrade the phone to .605. Very nice rom. Smooth and has all that she would be looking for.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

Vortex is great everything works on it great battery life also


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Liberty 3 is great. Battery life is excellent the only Rom that i've tried in a while that i can honestly say I unplug my phone in the morning an I don't that to charge until i go to sleep. Customization is coming along nice, seems more and more every release.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

So far it looks like I'm going to be flashing vortex, shuji, and liberty. I'm actually looking forward to this.

Sent from my DROIDX Cm7Gb using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Plus one for VorteX.

Or Darkslide, if it ever gets updated beyond 596.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

cpurick said:


> Plus one for VorteX.
> 
> Or Darkslide, if it ever gets updated beyond 596.


Vortex is great. DarkslideX probably won't be updated to 602 or 605. It works just fine the way it is. Dev has stated that the changes after 596 aren't enough to make him update it. Great rom also. You can flash to it from 602/605 but it will revert to 596 with the 13p radio. Heard liquid 3.1 was suppose to be good. It's made for multiple devices so make sure to download the ritual one.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, they may not be enough to make him upgrade it, but they're enough to keep me from using it. 596 has an early Gingerbread bug in the orientation gyros/sensors. Google Sky Map, Layar and some other programs will not work correctly in DarkSlide X because of the broken gyro. Works fine in VorteX.


----------

